# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Mod. Rli - registrazione contratti locazione

## ebacciga

nuovo software nuova arrabbiatura... 
caso:
contratto locazione a cedolare secca di un abitazione
locatario: un italiano
conduttore: un senegalese 
1) Inizio a compilare il software web (nell'area riservata ai telematici)... bello e carino fintanto che non inserisco il codice fiscale del senegalese (codice stato nascita z343): il software riconosce che lo stato di nascita è estero ma quando compilo nello spazio dedicato "SENEGAL" mi dice "valore non ammesso"... cioè accetta solo un comune italiano.. 
va beh, mi dico, provo a scaricare il software java da qui:  Agenzia delle Entrate - Regole generali - Software RLI 
2) inizio a compilare nuovamente, dico che il mio profilo è quello di un intermediario abilitato... realizzo un bel pdf contente il modulo da inviare... tutto molto bello se non fosse che c'è un problema 
NON SI RIESCE A CREARE UN FILE TELEMATICO da autenticare e inviare. 
domanda: qualcuno di voi ha già provato ad utilizzare questa simpatica trovata in nome della semplificazione?
mi sto perdendo qualcosa? devo forse inviare il PDF/a?

----------


## s.antonelli

> nuovo software nuova arrabbiatura... 
> caso:
> contratto locazione a cedolare secca di un abitazione
> locatario: un italiano
> conduttore: un senegalese 
> 1) Inizio a compilare il software web (nell'area riservata ai telematici)... bello e carino fintanto che non inserisco il codice fiscale del senegalese (codice stato nascita z343): il software riconosce che lo stato di nascita è estero ma quando compilo nello spazio dedicato "SENEGAL" mi dice "valore non ammesso"... cioè accetta solo un comune italiano.. 
> va beh, mi dico, provo a scaricare il software java da qui:  Agenzia delle Entrate - Regole generali - Software RLI 
> 2) inizio a compilare nuovamente, dico che il mio profilo è quello di un intermediario abilitato... realizzo un bel pdf contente il modulo da inviare... tutto molto bello se non fosse che c'è un problema 
> NON SI RIESCE A CREARE UN FILE TELEMATICO da autenticare e inviare. 
> ...

  Sei la cavia che usa per primo il programma nuovo..condoglianze sentite!!!

----------


## ebacciga

> Sei la cavia che usa per primo il programma nuovo..condoglianze sentite!!!

  grazie per la vicinanza... ne ho bisogno  :Big Grin: 
la cosa simpatica è che se si clicca sul pulsante "aiuto/indice istruzioni" del programma JAVA esce un messaggio in cui ti ricorda che "non sei connesso a internet".
hanno ragione.. mi piacerebbe anche scrivere sul forum ma non riesco proprio 
MA LA SOGEI E' DI MASTRAPASQUA?

----------


## fazietto

Ciao,  
sono anche io nella spiacevole situazione di dover registrare un contratto di affitto. Ho provato il nuovo software online, a me dava errore per via dell'accento... infatti io avevo un conduttore peruviano e mettevo PERU' con l'accento... invece con PERU senza accento ha funzionato bene. Sono riuscito a compilare tutti i campi correttamente, ho tutti "pallini verdi" su ogni sezione... ma quando vado al riepilogo mi dice che ci sono errori e non mi fa andare avanti. Se provo a stampare, ricevo un "Error 500", idem se provo ad inviare... ho provato a contattare il call center e non riesco a parlare con nessuno. 
Ora sto provando il software offline che hai linkato qui sopra, ti faccio sapere se riesco a combinare qualcosa.

----------


## fazietto

Ok ce l'ho fatta! 
Con il software Java da utilizzare in locale ho compilato correttamente tutti i moduli, compreso il riepilogo, alla fine genera un file con estensione ".rli". Questo file (e non il pdf che serve solo per la stampa) va poi controllato, autenticato ed inviato tramite Entratel, come tutto il resto. Dovresti trovarlo in C:\AttiRegistro\arc\

----------


## Cyan84

Io ho fatto un rinnovo!
L'ho fatto in data 4/02/2014 e ad oggi 9 febbraio il file mi risulta ancora in lavorazione!!!
Cioè il termine per il pagamento mi scadeva oggi e se per caso qualcosa fosse andato storto sarò costretto a fare un ravvedimento...
Eì' possibile che ci metta cosi tanto a "elaborare" il mio file?
Avete esperienze in merito?

----------


## ric74

Salve Cyan84, anche io ho inviato la registrazione di un contratto di locazione ad uso abitativo. La ricevuta è ancora in lavorazione. Ho parlato con il call center e mi hanno detto che funziona come per tutte le altre ricevute. Se si rinvia il tutto entro 5 giorni dall'eventuale scarto rimane tutto nei tempi corretti. Spero essere stato chiaro. Speriamo bene.

----------


## MrDike

> ma la sogei e' di mastrapasqua?

  Ih ih ih...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Andrea4622

Io ho avuto un conduttore nato in Canada. Il contratto scansionato convertito in PDF/A con utilità sul sito AdE va allegato. nessun problema per autenticare e spedire. Probabilmente la difficoltà è dovuta alla versione di Java installata. chiedi al call center servizio tecnico.

----------


## Cyan84

> Io ho fatto un rinnovo!
> L'ho fatto in data 4/02/2014 e ad oggi 9 febbraio il file mi risulta ancora in lavorazione!!!
> Cioè il termine per il pagamento mi scadeva oggi e se per caso qualcosa fosse andato storto sarò costretto a fare un ravvedimento...
> Eì' possibile che ci metta cosi tanto a "elaborare" il mio file?
> Avete esperienze in merito?

  ancora in lavorazione!!!!! 
Ma santa miseria sono passati 8 giorni cosa cavolo faccio!!!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: :

----------


## adrex

Io ho effettuato una registrazione per un contratto di locazione. non era richiesto l'invio del contratto in pdf perchè rispondeva ai requisiti per non inviarlo. non ho avuto problemi ad inviarlo e la ricevuta mi è arrivata l'indomani

----------


## Alessandra

DEVO REGISTRARE CONTRATTO PER CAPANNONE locatari 2 privati,  conduttore societa' . ma non mi fa allegare contratto. in pdf/a. che cavolo. Come avete risolto?

----------


## Alessandra

SONO RIUSCITA AD ALLEGARLO ALLA FINE. 3 ORE per un contratto . alla faccia della semplificazione. il programma è lentissimo.  e poi ho fatto invio. Dubbio ma non c'è programma di controllo? mi ha fatto invio diretto... dopo 3 ore sono cotta.

----------


## Alessandra

con RLI WEB genera e crea subito file per invio? Perché me lo ha trasmesso subito. il file trasmesso ha qualche estensione? su fule ricevute c'è segnato RLI12000000000::::::::  senza alcun ccf o altro.... dubbbiooo

----------


## Umby

Resuscito questo vecchio topic del 2014,
ho appena provato a registrare una "proroga" tramite RLIWEB, 
sulla convalida finale "(Invio), mi va in errore "500",
qualcun altro ha avuto lo stesso problema ? che significa ?

----------


## Umby

> Resuscito questo vecchio topic del 2014,
> ho appena provato a registrare una "proroga" tramite RLIWEB, 
> sulla convalida finale "(Invio), mi va in errore "500",
> qualcun altro ha avuto lo stesso problema ? che significa ?

  significa che il server dell'ADE è intasato...  :Wink:

----------

